# Do you see it?



## Grateful12

Could this be the start of my bfp? Do you see it?


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I see it.. good luck hun x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I see it too. Hope it gets darker x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------



## Grateful12

Started bleeding this morning. Af isn’t due for 7 days but getting heavier


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Findrainbows

Grateful12 said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Af isn’t due for 7 days but getting heavier

I'm sorry x


----------

